# equity



## Tonia (Apr 16, 2013)

Καλησπέρα σας! Το "equity" με παιδεύει κι εμένα, καθώς στο κείμενό μου επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά, αλλά δεν σημαίνει πάντα το ίδιο... Έχω την παρακάτω παραγραφούλα που περιγράφει πώς θα μπορούσε η γη να επανέλθει ως κοινό αγαθό: 

"For example, land could gradually be bought out from private ownership by instituting a 3-percent land-value tax initially paid for by existing* equity *so that owners would only have to start paying the tax thirty-three years later."

Μπορώ να το αποδώσω απλά ως "κεφάλαιο" ;


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2013)

Τα καλά νέα: Ναι, νομίζω ότι με τη σημερινή οικονομική ορολογία μάλλον "κεφάλαιο" θα το έλεγαν. Για τα συμφραζόμενα του κειμένου σου, θα προτιμούσα όμως να επαναληφθεί (ή να υπονοηθεί, π.χ. "της αξίας αυτής") το land value, όπως και να το έχεις αποδώσει (αξία της γης, αξία της ακίνητης περιουσίας κτλ.).

Τα άσχημα νέα: Τα μαθηματικά του παραδείγματός σου δεν μου φαίνεται να βγαίνουν. Κανονικά το equity, προκειμένου περί ακίνητης περιουσίας και όπως έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί στην κρίση των στεγαστικών και εν γένει κτηματικών δανείων, σημαίνει _καθαρή _αξία. Ορισμός π.χ. εδώ στο 4b: the money value of a property or of an interest in property in excess of any claims or liens (as mortgage indebtedness) against it. Φόρος 3% στην καθαρή (απομένουσα) αξία δεν ξεμπερδεύει σε 33 χρόνια. Αν ο φόρος θεωρείται ότι έχει πληρωθεί από την υπάρχουσα αξία του ακινήτου, τότε την επόμενη χρονιά η αξία αυτή είναι όση ξεκινήσαμε την προηγούμενη χρονιά _μείον τον φόρο της προηγούμενης χρονιάς_. Αν το αρχικό equity είναι 100, την πρώτη χρονιά ο φόρος αποδίδει 3, αλλά τη δεύτερη χρονιά το equity (σύμφωνα με τη λογική του κειμένου σου) είναι 97, οπότε ο φόρος _δεν_ αποδίδει 3 (= 3% Χ 100) αλλά λιγότερο (3% Χ 97), κ.ο.κ. Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μου, για να φτάσουμε στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή equity στο 1% της αρχικής αξίας, θα χρειαζόντουσαν όχι 33 αλλά περίπου 75 χρόνια. Αντίθετα, αν το 3% νοείται πάντα επί της _αρχικής _αξίας, τότε ο φορολογικής συντελεστής επί της _απομένουσας_ αξίας θα έπρεπε να _αυξάνεται κάθε χρόνο_. Λυπάμαι πολύ γι' αυτό και θα δεχόμουν ασμένως μια διάψευση.

Η ανθρώπινη αντίδραση είναι να σκεφτούμε ότι τι είναι αυτή η διαφορά μιας 40ετίας μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα. Η μεταφραστική αντίδραση είναι να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί και να φυλάμε τα νώτα μας. Προσωπικά, θα διάβαζα με _εξαιρετικά μεγάλη _προσοχή τα πριν και τα μετά για να ανακαλύψω τα μαθηματικά του συγγραφέα. Αν το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται _μόνο _στη φράση που σε απασχολεί, θα κοίταζα να το σώσω στο μέτρο του δυνατού, επιζητώντας μια αοριστία που θα ήταν δυνατόν να λειτουργήσει υπέρ του συγγραφέα. Αν το πρόβλημα δεν σώζεται με τίποτα, άστα λαβράστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Tonia said:


> [...]so that owners would only have to start paying the tax thirty-three years later."



Εμένα, για να πω την αλήθεια, πιο πολύ με μπέρδεψε αυτό. Κάτι έχει στο μυαλό του ο ποιητής με αυτό το 33x3, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει...


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα, για να πω την αλήθεια, πιο πολύ με μπέρδεψε αυτό. Κάτι έχει στο μυαλό του ο ποιητής με αυτό το 33x3, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει...


Μα το λέει καθαρά: *land could gradually be bought out from private ownership* by instituting a 3-percent land-value tax initially paid for by existing equity so that owners would only have to start paying the tax thirty-three years later. Μετά από 33 χρόνια, και σύμφωνα με τα μαθηματικά του παραδείγματος, οι ιδιοκτήτες θα είχαν μείνει με 1% της αρχικής αξίας της γης. Οπότε θα συνέβαιναν τρία τινά: 1) η ιδιωτική ιδιοκτησία γης θα είχε γίνει κατά 99% δημόσια, 2) τον αναλλοίωτο φόρο 3% επί της _αρχικής _αξίας δεν θα τον κάλυπτε πια η απομένουσα αξία (1% της αρχικής), οπότε οι (πρώην) ιδιοκτήτες θα χρειαζόταν να ανοίξουν το σεντούκι τους, 3) ο φορολογικός συντελεστής εκείνη τη χρονιά θα ήταν 300% (με τις επόμενες προτιμώ να μην ασχοληθώ).

Εκείνο που μόνο τολμώ να υποθέσω (αλλά χρειάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα συμφραζόμενα) είναι ότι ο συγγραφέας ίσως εννοεί ότι η ιδιοκτησία δεν θα ήταν πια νομικά ιδιωτική, αλλά οι πρώην ιδιοκτήτες θα μπορούσαν να διατηρήσουν τη νομή πληρώνοντας κάθε χρόνο 3% επί της αρχικής (και, υποτίθεται, τρέχουσας εμπορικής) αξίας της γης, δηλαδή ουσιαστικά καταβάλλοντας ενοίκιο στο δημόσιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2013)

Ναι, το κατάλαβα τώρα. Μερσί. Επιστρέφω στα γαλακτοκομικά μου.


----------



## Tonia (Apr 17, 2013)

Themis, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο που έκανες να ασχοληθείς τόσο εκτενώς με την απορία μου, και ευχαριστώ όλους όσους απάντησαν (και όσους δεν απάντησαν γιατί δεν είχαν κάτι παραπάνω να προσφέρουν). Πραγματικά, μένω άναυδη με την καλοσύνη και την προθυμία που είναι διάχυτη σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου, το είδες όπως βλέπουμε τις πληρωμές στα χρεωλυτικά δάνεια, ενώ εμένα ούτε καν πήγε το μυαλό μου στο ότι ο φόρος θα υπολογίζεται κάθε φορά στο εναπομείναν κεφάλαιο, κι έτσι δεν προβληματίστηκα ;). Και βλέποντας το τμήμα του κειμένου στο οποίο αναφέρεται η σημείωση (περί σημείωσης πρόκειται), καταλαβαίνω ότι πρόκειται για έναν φόρο με τη μορφή ενοικίου, που υπολογίζεται στην αρχική αξία: 

The most important item of the commonwealth is undoubtedly the land itself, the subject of the original criticisms of the institution of property. The proposals of George and Gesell that arise from this criticism fit seamlessly into the monetary system I have described. For what is George’s “single tax” but a fee paid for the right to use the commons (of land)? This tax, which applies to the underlying value of land independent of any improvements upon it , could also take the form of a lease or a right-to-use payment. Obviously, since improvements to land are immobile and often require years or decades to build, lessees would have to enjoy the first right to renew. Many gradual and gentle ways have been proposed to realize the reclamation of the land commons for the public; there is no need to confiscate existing real estate holdings, but only to enact the principle that the earth belongs to everyone. (5) That means that no one should be allowed to benefit financially from owning the land.

Το κακό είναι πως δεν το προχωράει το σκεπτικό του, το αφήνει εκεί. Ίσως μάλιστα να έχει απλοποιήσει επίτηδες την όλη ιδέα για να γίνει πιο κατανοητός.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Τι ωραία πράγματα και δεν τα πήρα χαμπάρι! Για τα μαθηματικά του συγγραφέα: Εννοεί, υποθέτω, ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης θα πληρώσει σε 33 ισόποσες ετήσιες δόσεις «φόρο» ίσο προς το 99% της σημερινής καθαρής αξίας του ακινήτου. Αντί να πληρώνει τις δόσεις από τις καταθέσεις του, θα μεταβιβάζει στο δημόσιο ποσοστό 3% επί της εκτάσεως του ακινήτου. Όταν θα πάρει το δημόσιο (το 34ο έτος) και το τελευταίο 1%, θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η σταδιακή κρατικοποίηση ή δήμευση της ακίνητης περιουσίας. Δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί φόρος διότι πώς θα συνεχιστεί όταν δεν θα υπάρχει πια περιουσία: φόρο επί της αναμνήσεως θα θεσπίσουν;

Με άλλα λόγια, τα μαθηματικά θα μπορούσα να τα καταλάβω έτσι, αλλά τη λογική της έννοιας «φόρος» την καταλαβαίνω με την εξήγηση του Θέμη: φόρο σταθερό σε ποσοστό αλλά φθίνοντα σε απόλυτα μεγέθη επί της φθίνουσας αξίας του ακινήτου, ο οποίος μάλιστα δεν σταματά ποτέ, διότι ακόμα και η δεκάρα έχει αξία φορολογήσιμη με 3%.

(Τώρα είδα τη συμπλήρωση της Τόνιας...)


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2013)

Η συμπλήρωση της Τόνιας ξεκαθαρίζει το ζήτημα. Εγώ θα επέμενα στην αρχική μου προτίμηση: καλύτερα να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί το 'κεφάλαιο', αλλά "να επαναληφθεί (ή να υπονοηθεί, π.χ. 'της αξίας αυτής') το land value".


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω, με καμιά περιγραφή, ποια είναι η μορφή του φόρου και πώς καταβάλλεται αυτός ο φόρος στο κράτος αν δεν πρόκειται για το πρώτο σενάριο που έκανα (με τη μεταβίβαση ποσοστού του ακινήτου). Αν πρόκειται για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληρωμή, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα ως προς την ιδιοκτησία, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2013)

Ασφαλώς και πρόκειται για το πρώτο σενάριο που έκανες ("land could gradually be bought out from private ownership").


----------



## pontios (Apr 17, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη... το equity, εδώ, είναι η (αρχική) αξία/τιμή της γης, οπότε το "existing equity" είναι η υπάρχουσα αξία της γης. 

Αυτό το σύστημα υπολογισμού, με βάση την αρχική τιμή/αξία της γης, κτγμ, προϋπέθετε ότι η αξία της γης δεν θα αυξανόταν (ή μειωνόταν), τουλάχιστον όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό - ίσως οι τιμές ήταν σταθερές ή διατηρούνταν σταθερές εκείνη την εποχή; - αλλά, ίσως υπήρχε μια πρόβλεψη που επέτρεπε μια επανεκτίμηση των τιμών (με βάση την εμπορική αξία κατά την ημερομηνία της εκτίμησης) μετά από 33 χρόνια κτλ, όπως προανέφερε ο Θέμης, ποιος ξέρει;


----------



## pontios (Apr 17, 2013)

Correction, first line - εννοούσα "αρχική αξία", όχι "υπάρχουσα αξία" ..sorry.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2013)

Themis said:


> Εκείνο που μόνο τολμώ να υποθέσω (αλλά χρειάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα συμφραζόμενα) είναι ότι ο συγγραφέας ίσως εννοεί ότι η ιδιοκτησία δεν θα ήταν πια νομικά ιδιωτική, αλλά οι πρώην ιδιοκτήτες θα μπορούσαν να διατηρήσουν τη νομή πληρώνοντας κάθε χρόνο 3% επί της αρχικής (και, υποτίθεται, τρέχουσας εμπορικής) αξίας της γης, δηλαδή ουσιαστικά καταβάλλοντας ενοίκιο στο δημόσιο.



Να πω πώς το καταλαβαίνω εγώ: Ο συγγραφέας εννοεί ότι η κατάσχεση είναι σαν οιονεί εφάπαξ φόρος ύψους 100% πληρωτέος σε είδος (γη). Αντί όμως να σου τα πάρει με εφάπαξ φορολογία σε είδος ύψους 100%, το χωρίζει σε 33 ετήσιες δόσεις και σου παίρνει κάθε χρόνο το 3% της ιδιοκτησίας (εντάξει, 3,03% έπρεπε, αλλά απλουστεύει) και σε αφήνει να το νέμεσαι στο 100%. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, παρούσες αξίες, χρεωλύσια, μεταβολή αξίας των ακινήτων, πληθωρισμοί, σιτοδείες, λιμοί, σεισμοί και καταποντισμοί, το τρέχον νομικό καθεστώς της γης όπως εξηγεί πιο πάνω ο Θέμης κ.λπ. δεν ενδιαφέρουν τον συγγραφέα για το παράδειγμά του. Επιπλέον, στην αμέριστη σοφία του, ο νομοθέτης σε αφήνει από τον 33ο χρόνο να νέμεσαι τη γη, αλλά πληρώνοντας πια φόρο.

Ή κάτι τέτοιο, τελοσπάντων.

Κάτι αντίστοιχο δεν έγινε πρόσφατα σε εμάς με την φορολόγηση των οφσόρ ακινήτων με 15%, που οδήγησε στη φορολογική επανεμφάνιση διαφόρων «αφελληνισμένων» ακινήτων;


----------



## Tonia (Apr 22, 2013)

Όλοι λοιπόν καταλάβαμε τι προτείνει ο συγγραφέας. Το θέμα είναι πώς να το διατυπώσουμε, ώστε να καταλάβει και ο έρμος ο αναγνώστης... Έχω ξυπνήσει από τις 5.30 και έχω κολλήσει σε αυτές τις 3 γραμμές.... Κατέληξα σε αυτό (παραθέτω και το πρωτότυπο για να τα βλέπετε κοντά): 

"For example, land could gradually be bought out from private ownership by instituting a 3-percent land-value tax initially paid for by existing equity so that owners would only have to start paying the tax thirty-three years later".

" Για παράδειγμα, η γη θα μπορούσε να εξαγοραστεί σταδιακά και να περιέλθει στην ιδιοκτησία του κράτους με τη θέσπιση φόρου 3 τοις εκατό επί της αξίας της ο οποίος αρχικά θα αφαιρείται από τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας, έτσι ώστε οι ιδιοκτήτες να αρχίσουν ουσιαστικά να πληρώνουν το φόρο μετά από τριάντα τρία χρόνια." 

Επιδέχεται ορισμένες διορθώσεις, αλλά δίνει το νόημα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα Τόνια,

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα πρέπει να γίνεις σαφέστερη και πιο αναλυτική από το αγγλικό. Θα πρότεινα κάτι σαν το εξής, αλλά περίμενε και άλλες γνώμες, πιο ειδικές, μήπως πέφτω πολύ έξω ή μήπως το παρακάνω:

"Για παράδειγμα, η γη θα μπορούσε να εξαγοραστεί σταδιακά και να περιέλθει στην ιδιοκτησία του κράτους με τη θέσπιση _ετήσιου_ φόρου _ίσου με το_ 3 τοις εκατό επί της αξίας της _γης κατά τη θέσπιση του φόρου_, ο οποίος αρχικά θα αφαιρείται από τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας, έτσι ώστε οι _τέως, πια,_ ιδιοκτήτες _να πρέπει_ να αρχίσουν ουσιαστικά να πληρώνουν το φόρο _για τη χρήση της γης_ μετά από τριάντα τρία χρόνια."


----------



## pontios (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if this works ...?

Για παράδειγμα, αρχικά η γη θα μπορούσε σταδιακά να μεταβιβαστεί/ή εξαγοραστεί από την ιδιωτική ιδιοκτησία, με την θέσπιση ετήσιου φόρου ίσου με το 3 τοις εκατό επί της αξίας της γης, έτσι ώστε οι ιδιοκτήτες θα αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν τον φόρο μετά τον τριακοστό τρίτο έτος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή αρκετά καθαρό μυαλό για να κρίνω την πρόταση (διπλή σημασία) του δόκτορα [ίσως στο επόμενο διάλειμμα], αλλά έχει καταφέρει να συμπυκνώσει σε μία πρόταση πρωτότυπο, υποσημείωση και συζήτηση ενός φόρουμ. Πρέπει να είναι νέο ρεκόρ και αξιοπρόσεκτη μεταφραστική προσέγγιση. Αν το κάνουμε αυτό στους Γάλλους φιλόσοφους του 20ού αιώνα, θα μπορέσουν να επανεκδοθούν οι μεταφράσεις τους με τριπλάσιο αριθμό σελίδων! (Και όχι, δεν τα λέω για πείραγμα αυτά. Κάπως έτσι θα την ήθελα την πρόταση. Ίσως μόνο έτσι.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ίσως μάλιστα να ανέλυα κάπως το τμήμα «ο οποίος αρχικά θα αφαιρείται από τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας». Δεν αφαιρείται ο φόρος από τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας. Το ποσοστό ιδιοκτησίας μειώνεται κατά το αντίστοιχο 3% (του αρχικού ποσοστού ιδιοκτησίας). Ουφ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Ver. 2.0:

"Για παράδειγμα, η γη θα μπορούσε να εξαγοραστεί σταδιακά και να περιέλθει στην ιδιοκτησία του κράτους με τη θέσπιση _ετήσιου_ φόρου _ίσου με το_ 3 τοις εκατό επί της αξίας της _γης κατά τη θέσπιση του φόρου_, ο οποίος αρχικά θα συμψηφίζεται _με ίσο μερίδιο_ του τίτλου αφαιρείται από τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας, έτσι ώστε οι _τέως, πια,_ ιδιοκτήτες _να πρέπει_ να αρχίσουν ουσιαστικά να πληρώνουν το φόρο _για τη χρήση της γης_ μετά από τριάντα τρία χρόνια."


----------



## Tonia (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr, ζωγράφισες! Κατάφερες-πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα που έχω διαβάσει και το βιβλίο-να δώσεις το ακριβές νόημα. Και η παρατήρηση του nickel πολύ σημαντική!

Τεχνική ερώτηση: Έχουμε την ελευθερία να διευρύνουμε τόσο πολύ το κείμενο; Εννοώ ότι ο συγγραφέας επέλεξε να είναι κάπως πιο λακωνικός για τους δικούς του λόγους (μπορεί, πχ, να βαριόταν να γράψει λεπτομέρειες:)). Βέβαια, με τη δυσκολία απόδοσης του _equity _ σίγουρα πρέπει να "ανοίξουμε" λίγο την απόδοση, αλλά εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι. 

Μη με παρεξηγείτε για την ερώτηση, απλά έχω ορισμένες θεμελιώδεις απορίες, που πάντως λύνονται σιγά-σιγά. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η παρούσα μετάφραση θα είναι αυτή που θα κοιτάω μετά από 10 χρόνια (που θα έχω γίνει μια σοφή μεταφράστρια) και θα χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο. Με τις ερωτήσεις μου προσπαθώ να ελαχιστοποιήσω τη ζημιά (που θα πάθω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Τόνια, η ερώτησή σου μπορεί να ανοίξει τη μεγάλη συζήτηση περί traduttore tradittore και πιστής ή όμορφης μετάφρασης (συζήτηση την οποία έχουμε κάνει ήδη σε διάφορα σημεία μπόλικες φορές και δεν θα σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε ποτέ) και εγώ μόνο τη δική μου άποψη μπορώ να συνεισφέρω. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί είναι ασαφές το πρωτότυπο κείμενο. Μπορεί να πρόκειται ακόμη και για τυπογραφικό λάθος ή λάθος του επιμελητή ή οτιδήποτε. Αν η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση δεν βρισκόταν σε υποσημείωση, μάλλον θα τη συνόδευες με δική σου υποσημείωση για να βεβαιωθείς ότι το νόημα περνάει στον αναγνώστη. Ε, ο άλλος τρόπος είναι αυτός. Εμπλουτίζεις λίγο, με μέτρο και κατά περίπτωση τη μετάφραση. *Λίγο* και *με μέτρο* και *όπου είναι απαραίτητο*. Δεν ξαναγράφεις το βιβλίο καλύτερα από τον άσχετο συγγραφέα (ο πειρασμός κάθε μεταφραστή... :)).


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2013)

Εγώ βλέπω ότι η version 2 διαιωνίζει ένα bug. Όταν πρόκειται για συγγραφέα που ασχολείται με τα "κοινά", δεν συνιστάται να μιλάμε για "κράτος" αν εκείνος δεν το κάνει. Το πράγμα μπορεί να έχει πολλές προεκτάσεις. Ήδη στη σημείωση που παράθεσε η Τόνια γίνεται λόγος για commonwealth.

Κατά τα άλλα τι να πω για την πρόταση του Δόκτορα; Σωστότατη μεν, υπεραναλυτική δε. Ίσως φταίει η ορμή της εφηβείας, ίσως ο πειρασμός του μεταφραστή. Αν ο συγγραφέας αρχίσει να μαλλιοτραβιέται με κάποιους άλλους για το τι είπαν οι μεν και τι οι δε, μπορεί να μπλέξουμε.

Εγώ θα έτεινα αυθορμήτως σε κάτι πιο κοντινό στο πρωτότυπο αλλά σαφώς πιο ασαφές . Σύμφωνα δηλαδή με τη λογική που ανέφερα πριν, "θα κοίταζα να το σώσω στο μέτρο του δυνατού, επιζητώντας μια αοριστία που θα ήταν δυνατόν να λειτουργήσει υπέρ του συγγραφέα". Γιά να δούμε:

Για παράδειγμα, η γη θα μπορούσε σταδιακά να εξαγοραστεί και να αποσπαστεί από την ιδιωτική ιδιοκτησία (1) με τη θέσπιση φόρου 3% επί της αξίας της γης ο οποίος θα συμψηφιζόταν (2) αρχικά με την αξία της απομένουσας ιδιοκτησίας (3), ώστε οι τωρινοί (4) ιδιοκτήτες να αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν τον φόρο μόνο ύστερα από 33 χρόνια.

(1) Άλλος καημός κι αυτός, η μετάφραση του private property...
(2) Μου αρέσει πολύ ο "συμψηφισμός", μου φαίνεται ότι βοηθάει πολύ την κατανόηση. Σαπό, Ντοκτέρ.
(3) Τι "της υπάρχουσας", τι "της εκάστοτε υπάρχουσας", τι "της απομένουσας". Δεν απομακρυνόμαστε πολύ από το πρωτότυπο, ενώ βοηθιέται σημαντικά η κατανόηση.
(4) Το "ιδιοκτήτες" θέλει οπωσδήποτε κάτι δίπλα του, και το "τωρινοί" μπορεί άνετα να νοηθεί σαν εξυπακουόμενο στο πρωτότυπο. Traduttore μου, ψιλοtraditore μου, σωτήρα μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2013)

Εύλογα, μια κλάση ανώτερο. Τα σπέκια μου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 22, 2013)

Πάντως, αυτό το νήμα, με όλη τη συλλογιστική του πορεία, είναι για να διδάσκεται σε σεμινάριο. Μπράβο σε όλους! Τόνια, βάζε κι άλλα, καλό μας κάνεις!


----------



## Tonia (Apr 22, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Πάντως, αυτό το νήμα, με όλη τη συλλογιστική του πορεία, είναι για να διδάσκεται σε σεμινάριο. Μπράβο σε όλους! Τόνια, βάζε κι άλλα, καλό μας κάνεις!



Μη μου δίνεις θάρρος;)

Θέμη, άψογος...


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 23, 2013)

Εξαιρετικός γρίφος! Διαισθάνομαι ότι κρύβει κι άλλες παγίδες που δεν έχουμε ακόμη εντοπίσει. ;) Ας κάνω κι εγώ την απόπειρά μου κι αν πέσω στην παγίδα, tant pis pour moi και δόξα απίστευτη σε σας! ;)

"Για παράδειγμα, το Δημόσιο θα μπορούσε να εξαγοράσει σταδιακά την κυριότητα από τους ιδιώτες επιβάλλοντας φόρο με συντελεστή 3 % επί της αγοραίας αξίας της γης, ο οποίος θα καταβάλλεται αρχικά με τη μορφή δικαιώματος μελλοντικής εισπράξεως, ώστε οι κύριοι να υποχρεούνται να καταβάλλουν τον φόρο μόνο μετά την παρέλευση 33 ετών".

Δηλαδή, όταν περάσουν τα 33 χρόνια, ο ιδιώτης κύριος θα οφείλει να επιλέξει: είτε να καταβάλει φόρο που ήδη έχει φτάσει στο 99 % της προ 33 ετών αγοραίας αξίας του ακινήτου κυριότητάς του (επιλογή που ο συγγραφέας υποθέτει ότι θα είναι επαχθής) είτε να μεταβιβάσει την κυριότητα στο Δημόσιο. Το στοιχείο που με προβλημάτισε ήταν βέβαια η "existing equity". Και βρήκα εδώ ότι "Existing Equity implies an existing right to future payment". Για να δούμε!


----------



## pontios (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my final attempt .. for what it's worth.(I wasn't going to post it here, but I confused myself and nickel before with a couple of PMs, which he can ignore now - and so I thought I should post my final attempt here, after all).

Για παράδειγμα, η γη θα μπορούσε σταδιακά να εξαγοραστεί από το κράτος (ή το δημόσιο), με την θέσπιση ετήσιου φόρου ίσου με το 3 τοις εκατό επί της αξίας της γης, που αρχικά θα πληρωνόταν με την αντίστοιχη σε ποσοστό μεταβίβαση γης, έτσι ώστε οι ιδιώτες γαιοκτήμονες θα αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν τον φόρο μετά τον τριακοστό τρίτο έτος. 

Αφού μιλάμε για φόρους, νομίζω προφανώς αναφερόμαστε στο δημόσιο, και στο κράτος... δηλαδή η μεταβίβαση γίνεται από τον ιδιωτικό χώρο προς τον δημόσιο.


----------



## Tonia (Apr 23, 2013)

Αυτό το " ο οποίος θα καταβάλλεται αρχικά με τη μορφή δικαιώματος μελλοντικής εισπράξεως" μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ! Κι εγώ το είχα δει αυτό το "Existing Equity implies an existing right to future payment", αλλά δε θα μπορούσα να το φτιάξω τόσο ωραία. 

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους ανεξαιρέτως, η βοήθειά σας είναι ανεκτίμητη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2013)

Tonia said:


> Η βοήθειά σας είναι ανεκτίμητη.


Ε ναι — για όλα τ' άλλα υπάρχει η MasterCard. :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι — για όλα τ' άλλα υπάρχει η MasterCard. :)



...και για τα «άλλα» η Κάθριν. Just monkeying quick! strike that! aping! aping around. OK, _horsing _around, if you insist being fair to equity.


----------



## Themis (Apr 24, 2013)

Καταγράφω για τους ιστορικούς του μέλλοντος το κοσμοϊστορικό γεγονός της ριζικής μου διαφωνίας με τον Ρογήρο. Χωρίς να επαναλάβω πράγματα που ήδη είπα, έχω κάποια ζητηματάκια :)

1) Γιατί δεν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη την τρέχουσα και ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη σημασία του equity όταν συνδέεται με ακίνητη περιουσία, σε συνδυασμό ή όχι με ένα κοινότατο existing; Π.χ. εδώ:
_*How Much Equity Do You Have?*_ Calculate how much equity you have by subtracting your existing mortgage amount from the value of your dwelling. For example, if your property is valued at $600,000 and you owe $250,000 on the mortgage, you have around $350,000 worth of equity in your home. Note that your equity increases over time as: you pay off your home loan; and the value of your property goes up. _*How Much Can You Borrow?*_ This will depend on your lender. In addition to your existing equity, the lender will look at other factors [...]
Ή εδώ:
_*What is existing equity?*_ Quite simply, this is the difference between your current mortgage balance and your property’s value. [...] Example: • Your current mortgage balance is $200,000 and your current property value is $450,000. • 85% of $450,000 = $382,500, and this amount less your $200,000 mortgage balance = $182,500. • This $182,500 is the equity in your property that we could have access to. _*What could you use your existing equity for?*_ The beautiful thing about accessing your equity is that in the end, it’s a lump sum of money that can be used for a variety of purposes.
Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες χιλιάδων ευρήματα και το κείμενό μας ούτως ή άλλως δεν είναι νομικό.

2) Μολονότι το existing equity σαν όρο δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω πουθενά αλλού παρά μόνο στο λεξικό του Black, υπάρχει σίγουρα το συμμετρικό existing debt (=υφιστάμενη οφειλή που δεν είναι ακόμα απαιτητή). Τι σημαίνει το existing equity στον Black; «Δικαίωμα σε μελλοντική πληρωμή», απαίτηση δηλαδή. _Αυτός που το έχει δεν χρωστάει αλλά του χρωστάνε_. Στο κείμενό μας ποιος χρωστάει σε ποιον από την πρώτη κιόλας χρονιά; Δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή υποψία ότι η κοινότητα (δεν μπορώ να λέω με δική μου πρωτοβουλία «κράτος» ή «Δημόσιο» σε μια θεωρία περί «κοινών») χρωστάει στον ιδιοκτήτη, ούτε υπάρχει η παραμικρή νύξη σε οφειλές άλλων. Ποιος λοιπόν έχει το «δικαίωμα σε μελλοντική πληρωμή»; Αν, όπως καταλάβαμε όλοι, το equity το έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης, ποιος του οφείλει μελλοντική πληρωμή; Ή μήπως το έχει η κοινότητα πριν καν αρχίσει να φορολογεί; Τελικά υπάρχει η existing equity την πρώτη χρονιά, όπως αναφέρεται στο κείμενό μας, ή δεν υπάρχει;

(Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν μου φαίνονται τόσο ασύμβατες οι δύο σημασίες του existing equity. Για ένα λαβείν πρόκειται σε τελική ανάλυση, με μια προέκταση που δεν φαίνεται τόσο παράλογη.)

Ας προσέξουμε λίγο καλύτερα τη φράση: «...tax initially paid for by existing equity». Υπάρχει ήδη την πρώτη χρονιά equity και από αυτήν πληρώνεται (έστω λογιστικά) ο φόρος. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν το equity το έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης, αφού δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει τον φόρο η ίδια η κοινότητα που τον επιβάλλει.

3) Το «δικαίωμα μελλοντικής είσπραξης» είναι καθαρή ερμηνεία και χρειάζεται να δούμε τις συνέπειές της. Αν η κοινότητα έχει δικαίωμα μελλοντικής είσπραξης, υπάρχει ο σοβαρός κίνδυνος στο μέλλον κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες να αποφασίσουν να πληρώσουν και επομένως να παραμείνουν ιδιοκτήτες. Γιατί δεν πιστεύουμε τον συγγραφέα, ο οποίος στην εισαγωγική του φράση μάς εξηγεί τι είναι όλα τα παρακάτω; «...land could gradually be bought out from private ownership by ...». Μπορεί να πρόκειται περί ασκήσεων επί ακαδημαϊκού χάρτου, αλλά ας μην τους αρνηθούμε μια στοιχειώδη τυπική λογική. Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι δημόσια/ κοινοτικά έσοδα αλλά η αφαίρεση της ιδιοκτησίας της γης από τα ιδιωτικά χέρια. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει καμία δυνατότητα πληρωμής επί 33 χρόνια, ούτε κατά τη διάρκειά τους ούτε όλα μαζί στο τέλος. Ειδάλλως πώς θα φτάναμε στα «κοινά»; Για να μην πω κιόλας ότι με τόσο μετριοπαθές ενοίκιο-«φόρο» δεν αποκλείεται να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο το ποσοστό των ιδιοκτητών που θα πληρώσουν (σε ομαλούς καιρούς, βάση υπολογισμού του ετήσιου ενοικίου θεωρείται συνήθως το 5% της αξίας του ακινήτου).

Τελικά η δυνατότητα μιας υστερόχρονης εφάπαξ πληρωμής του φόρου συμποσούται στο εξής: Ιδιοκτήτες γης, σας προειδοποιούμε ότι σε 33 χρόνια [γιατί άραγε 33 και όχι 10, 20, 40 ή 50;] θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε μονοκοπανιά στην κοινότητα την αξία της γης σας, αλλιώς θα τη χάσετε. Κάντε τα κουμάντα σας. Πολύ αρκετή είν’ η διορία που η κοινότητα σάς δίδει για να φροντίσετε για τους μέλλοντας κινδύνους.


----------



## pontios (Apr 24, 2013)

Καλή ανάλυση, Θέμη.
Το equity (και το existing equity), στην καθημερινή χρήση του όρου, είναι έτσι όπως το περιέγραψε ο Θέμης, στο 1).

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μας (το κείμενο της Τόνιας), η επιλογή του existing equity είναι ίσως ατυχής, για αυτόν τον λόγο.
Θα μπορούσε, νομίζω, να επαναδιατυπωθεί (από τον συγγραφέα) πιο σωστά ως existing (or remaining) landholding, η existing private landholding (more pertinently) η κάτι το παρόμοιο .. δεν είναι equity, στην συνήθη χρήση του όρου - δηλαδή to existing equity εδώ = existing landholding (as in private landholding that still exists or remains post transferring) ... η εναπομένουσα ιδιωτική γαιοκτησία. 

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. ...
Χρήστος.


----------



## pontios (Apr 24, 2013)

,, and I now realise I probably should have incorporated "value/αξία " or "share/μερίδιο", somewhere in my above post - please make allowances for that... so private land holding, above should probably read private share of land/ land holding.

So, existing equity = (remaining) private share of land/land holding (post transfer/s), etc... = το εναπομένον (ιδιωτικό) μερίδιο της γης;


----------



## pontios (Apr 25, 2013)

pontios said:


> ... existing equity = το εναπομένον (ιδιωτικό) μερίδιο της γης;



.. ή το υπάρχον (ιδιωτικό) μερίδιο της γης.
Don't mind me, I'm just talking to myself (I know this thread is done and dusted).


----------

